# Ancora degrado D'Urso,Meloni ospite e risse



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2019)

Altra puntata nella nuova stagione di "Live,non è la D'Urso" e continuano le scene indegne di una rete ammiraglia in prima serata.
Oltre a Meloni ospite del confronto con i vip,come fatto da Salvini la volta scorsa,ci sono state risse specie con Columbro (uno dei vip caduti in disgrazia) e minacce di querele.
Panzironi con la sua dieta che curerebbe qualsiasi malattia lasciato pontificare come un santone.
Nonostante tutta questa gazzarra durata fino all'01.21,ovviamente decisa dietro le quinte con il consenso di Pier Silvio Berlusconi,un misero 13% di ascoliti contro quasi il 20% di raiuno.
In realtà nel periodo di messa in onda contemporanea lo share era appena dell'11%
La conduttrice invece continua a mentire spudoratamente sul suo account social su ascolti e spettatori inesistenti,ormai presa in giro per questo.


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2019)

tutta colpa dei due Berlusconi che hanno dato carta bianca a questa signora da un decennio.
il vecchio che voleva pure farsela,come ammesso da lei stessa,ed il giovane che quando vede gli spazi pubblicitari non capisce più niente.
il canale più visto in Italia è questo in prima serata,complimenti
il direttore di rete è un burattino senza autonomia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> Altra puntata nella nuova stagione di "Live,non è la D'Urso" e continuano le scene indegne di una rete ammiraglia in prima serata.
> Oltre a Meloni ospite del confronto con i vip,come fatto da Salvini la volta scorsa,ci sono state risse specie con Columbro (uno dei vip caduti in disgrazia) e minacce di querele.
> Panzironi con la sua dieta che curerebbe qualsiasi malattia lasciato pontificare come un santone.
> Nonostante tutta questa gazzarra durata fino all'01.21,ovviamente decisa dietro le quinte con il consenso di Pier Silvio Berlusconi,un misero 13% di ascoliti contro quasi il 20% di raiuno.
> ...



La regina della spazzatura forse è ora venga riciclata


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La regina della spazzatura forse è ora venga riciclata



non solo,dovremmo fare una class action globale come italiani e chiedere miliardi di euro di danni.


----------



## Raryof (7 Ottobre 2019)

Columbro è passato dall'essere un volto simpatico tra gli anni 80 e 90 (io sono dell'88) per tutti i bambini adolescenti di allora a questo, bah, la tv lo ha fatto fuori anni fa e ora non c'è più spazio per i volti simpatici, anche Bonolis si è dato al trash col tempo e giustamente è rimasto nella fascia preserale come Scotti che nonostante tutto rimane ancora molto simpatico e piacevole.
Columbro però è furbo, adesso serve questo, se gli gira bene finisce sull'isola dei famosi o gf vip, ma per andarci deve passare da qui, creano dei mostri e poi li passano in qualche reality del menga.
Fossi stato in Berlusconi una come la D'Urso me la sarei cavalcata eccome, lei è già al capolinea da tempo anche se per avere 62 anni la spiega ancora a parecchie, chissà quanto riuscirà ad andare avanti senza rendersi ridicola, ora si sbugiarda a tutto spiano ma tra qualche anno a 67-68 anni le tettine andranno anche coperte un pochino...

Che finaccia Marco..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutta colpa dei due Berlusconi che hanno dato carta bianca a questa signora da un decennio.
> il vecchio che voleva pure farsela,come ammesso da lei stessa,ed il giovane che quando vede gli spazi pubblicitari non capisce più niente.
> il canale più visto in Italia è questo in prima serata,complimenti
> il direttore di rete è un burattino senza autonomia.



Secondo me il vecchio se la fa ancora. Ovviamente con il necessario supporto.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Columbro è passato dall'essere un volto simpatico tra gli anni 80 e 90 (io sono dell'88) per tutti i bambini adolescenti di allora a questo, bah, la tv lo ha fatto fuori anni fa e ora non c'è più spazio per i volti simpatici, anche Bonolis si è dato al trash col tempo e giustamente è rimasto nella fascia preserale come Scotti che nonostante tutto rimane ancora molto simpatico e piacevole.
> Columbro però è furbo, adesso serve questo, se gli gira bene finisce sull'isola dei famosi o gf vip, ma per andarci deve passare da qui, creano dei mostri e poi li passano in qualche reality del menga.
> Fossi stato in Berlusconi una come la D'Urso me la sarei cavalcata eccome, lei è già al capolinea da tempo anche se per avere 62 anni la spiega ancora a parecchie, chissà quanto riuscirà ad andare avanti senza rendersi ridicola, ora si sbugiarda a tutto spiano ma tra qualche anno a 67-68 anni le tettine andranno anche coperte un pochino...
> 
> Che finaccia Marco..


Marco Columbro era il mio conduttore preferito da piccolo, e non mi perdevo una puntata di Paperissima quando presentava con la Cuccarini, una delle coppie più belle, simpatiche ed affiatate della tv, dopodichè il vuoto. Purtroppo nel suo momento migliore (stava diventando anche il re delle fiction Mediaset) ha avuto il coma e poi il declino. Spero che un giorno tornerà nel ruolo che gli spetta, ossia il presentatore e prendersi la sua rivincita.

Cioè, fanno condurre un programma, anzi due, a Stefano De Martino e diamoglielo uno pure a Columbro.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutta colpa dei due Berlusconi che hanno dato carta bianca a questa signora da un decennio.
> il vecchio che voleva pure farsela,come ammesso da lei stessa,ed il giovane che quando vede gli spazi pubblicitari non capisce più niente.
> il canale più visto in Italia è questo in prima serata,complimenti
> il direttore di rete è un burattino senza autonomia.


Stanno facendo scappare tutti i giovani su Netflix e Sky, che ora se l'è preso. Con la Canale 5 e l'Italia 1 degli anni 90', avremmo avuto ancora tante famiglie a guardare la tv generalista e le pay-tv non avrebbero avuto tutto questo boom, appassionati di sport a parte.

Cioè, la Rai è per gli anziani e siamo d'accordo, ma vogliamo guardare il palinsesto domenicale di Canale 5 dal pomeriggio alla prima serata?

Beautiful
due ore di Una Vita
Un'ora di Segreto
D'urso con Domenica Live
Caduta Libera (ventata d'aria fresca dopo il vecchiume pomeridiano e pensare che è condotto da un plurisessantenne)
TG5
Paperissima Sprint
Ancora la D'Urso con Live-Non è la d'urso.


Rimpiango di brutto Buona Domenica con Costanzo e Lopez il cangurotto. Al confronto a questo schifo, era il Superbowl.


----------



## Raryof (7 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Marco Columbro era il mio conduttore preferito da piccolo, e non mi perdevo una puntata di Paperissima quando presentava con la Cuccarini, una delle coppie più belle, simpatiche ed affiatate della tv, dopodichè il vuoto. Purtroppo nel suo momento migliore (stava diventando anche il re delle fiction Mediaset) ha avuto il coma e poi il declino. Spero che un giorno tornerà nel ruolo che gli spetta, ossia il presentatore e prendersi la sua rivincita.
> 
> Cioè, fanno condurre un programma, anzi due, a Stefano De Martino e diamoglielo uno pure a Columbro.




Io lo ricordo in Sei forte maestro e paperissima, sembravano fatti su misura per lui, diciamo che quando hanno smesso di proporre la tv per ragazzi su reti come rai 1 o anche mediaset con mai dire ecc ecc certi volti simpatici hanno finito di lavorare, chi per un motivo chi per un altro quella tv è stata soppiantata dalla tv del futuro, il trash divertente e volgare oppure serie tv per babbione, durante questo passaggio di testimone i giovani hanno cominciato ad avvicinarsi ad internet e la tv si è stabilizzata ad un livello scadente, schiava di chi fa e faceva ascolti, gli anni però passano per tutti e il 2003 di Columbro sarà il duemilaqualcosa della D'Urso tra qualche anno, rimane, finché può, chi si fa il suo senza rendersi ridicolo scegliendo bene i programmi da condurre senza darsi un tono e rimanendo semplice.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io lo ricordo in *Sei forte maestro* e paperissima, sembravano fatti su misura per lui, diciamo che quando hanno smesso di proporre la tv per ragazzi su reti come rai 1 o anche mediaset con mai dire ecc ecc certi volti simpatici hanno finito di lavorare, chi per un motivo chi per un altro quella tv è stata soppiantata dalla tv del futuro, il trash divertente e volgare oppure serie tv per babbione, durante questo passaggio di testimone i giovani hanno cominciato ad avvicinarsi ad internet e la tv si è stabilizzata ad un livello scadente, schiava di chi fa e faceva ascolti, gli anni però passano per tutti e il 2003 di Columbro sarà il duemilaqualcosa della D'Urso tra qualche anno, rimane, finché può, chi si fa il suo senza rendersi ridicolo scegliendo bene i programmi da condurre senza darsi un tono e rimanendo semplice.


Volevi dire "Caro Maestro"  .

Per quanto riguarda Sei Forte Maestro, come dimenticarla, gradevole sitcom per famiglie di Canale 5 con Emilio Solfrizzi, Gaia De Laurentiis, Valeria Fabrizi e Gastone Moschin alle sue ultime apparizioni televisive degne di nota e all'epoca interpretava anche il vescovo a Don Matteo. Me la ricordo con piacere  . E mi ricordo che andava proprio la domenica sera, mentre ora va in onda questa robaccia. Quanti passi indietro della televisione, quanti...


----------



## Andris (7 Ottobre 2019)

Meloni con Ricciarelli,Mughini,Parietti,Nazar per il tema: 

"Gli italiani sono più razzisti per Salvini e Meloni?"



> https://postimages.org/




alla prossima propongo mughini in mezzo accusato da tutti gli stilisti per la camicia e la cravatta di ieri sera con la chicca finale di orologio arancione.


----------

